# أكل السمك لإنجاب أطفال أذكياء !!!!!



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*كشفت دراسة حديثة أن النساء اللاتي يكثرن من تناول الأسماك والمأكولات البحرية خلال فترة الحمل ينجبن أطفالاً على درجة عالية من الذكاء. 
حيث ذكر تقرير أن مجموعة باحثين من بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة أجروا دراسة شملت 12 ألف امرأة بريطانية حامل بتقييم عاداتهن الغذائية لتناول الأسماك وهن فى الاسبوع الـ « 32» من الحمل، وخضع أطفال المشاركات لاختبار ذكاء وهم فى الثامنة من العمر. 
أوضحت نتيجة الاختبار أن أطفال النساء اللاتى تناولن كميات أكبر من الأسماك خلال فترة الحمل حصلن على أعلى الدرجات فى الاختبار الذى شمل القدرات الاجتماعية والحركية للطفل وقدرته على التواصل. 
وزادت درجة ذكاء الأطفال الذين تناولت أمهاتهم خلال فترة الحمل أكثر من 340 جراما من الأسماك أسبوعياً. 
كما كشف فريق الباحثين أن تناول الأسماك والمأكولات البحرية له تأثير خاص على ما يطلق عليه «الذكاء اللغوي» وهو القدرة على التعامل مع اللغة. 
وأرجع الباحثون هذا التأثير إلى احتواء الأسماك على دهون تسمى «أوميجا 3» وهى مادة لها صلة بالتطور المثالى لأعصاب ومخ الأطفال الصغار.
بينما انتقدت الدراسة توصيات السلطات الأمريكية للحوامل بعدم تناول كمية تزيد على 340 جراما من الأسماك أسبوعيا بدعوى احتوائها على آثار لمواد متلفة للنسيج العصبى قد تضر بالمواليد الصغار. كما حذرت الدراسة من أن هذه التوصيات قد تؤدى إلى نقص دهون «أوميجا 3» فى أجسام الصغار.​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مابحبش السمك وقايلنلي اكلة 3 او 4 مرات في الاسبوع :a82:​


----------



## totty (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*وانا برضه مش بحب انواعه كلها

بس انا لسه بدرى عليا على ما كده اكون حبيته

المهم دلوقتى فرااااااااااشه لازم تحبه
ههههههههههههههههه




*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على المعلومه يا دونا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## جيلان (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههه وانا كمان مش بحب السمك*
*يا لهوى لحسن عيالى يطلعوا مبيفهموش*
*وعلى رأى توتى المهم دلؤتى فراشة واهه ننقذ ما يمكن انقاذه:smile02*


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*اصلا" السمك مبارك في الدين المسيحي
بقطاعة الميلاد مسموح السمك
وقطاعة عيد الفصح ايام الاعياد مسموح السمك
مشكورة  اخت Dona Nabil
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي يا دونا على المعلمومة دي 
بس ممكن اللي ما بيحب السمك يبقى ياخد حبوب اليود...لانه فيتامين اليود الموجود في السمك ضروري مش بس للمراة الحامل و الجنين ..كمان مهم و ضروري للانسان العادي*


----------



## ميرنا (14 أكتوبر 2008)

وماله الغباء يعنى دا حتى نعمة ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > مابحبش السمك وقايلنلي اكلة 3 او 4 مرات في الاسبوع :a82:​


*لا يا فراشتى كده غلط لازم تسمعى الكلام وبعدين السمك بيتعمل بطرق كتيييييييييير جدا كليه مشوى بيبقى حلو وخفيف .. يلا بقى الموضوع الجاى تقوليلى انك بقيتى تاكلى سمك هههههههه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> وماله الغباء يعنى دا حتى نعمة ​





عسل يا بت يا رتوتي بامانة

:new6:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> totty قال:
> 
> 
> > *وانا برضه مش بحب انواعه كلها
> ...


*ههههههههههههه لا لازم تتعودى تاكليه من دلوقتى يا توته 
أنا بقول نعمل مظاهره فى المنتدى ونطالب ان فراشه لازم تاكل سمك لسبب كلنا عارفينه طبعاااا :t30:​*


----------



## ارووجة (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ولا انا  مابحب السمك ينفع قريدس ههههههههه
ميرسي عالمعلووووومة ياقمر
ربنا معاكي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههههههههه لا لازم تتعودى تاكليه من دلوقتى يا توته​*
> 
> *أنا بقول نعمل مظاهره فى المنتدى ونطالب ان فراشه لازم تاكل سمك لسبب كلنا عارفينه طبعاااا :t30:*​


 
لية يا دون دون الفضايح دي دنا حبيبتك :smil8:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> ولا انا مابحب السمك ينفع قريدس ههههههههه
> ميرسي عالمعلووووومة ياقمر
> ربنا معاكي


 لو القريدس اللي هو الجنبري بالمصري

يبقة ينفع يا اروجة نفس الفيتامينات واكتر كمان


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > مرسىىىى على المعلومه يا دونا
> > ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


*ميرررسى يا كوكو على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *ههههههههههههه وانا كمان مش بحب السمك*
> ...


*هو الموضوع ده معمول للى مبيحبوش السمك ولا ايه :t9:
ان ما فى واحده دخلت تقول بحب السمك :smil8:
ههههههههه 
ميرررسى يا جيجى نورتى الموضوع يا قمرررر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> كليم متى قال:
> 
> 
> > *اصلا" السمك مبارك في الدين المسيحي
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كليم على مشاركتك الرائعه وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> red rose88 قال:
> 
> 
> > *مرسي يا دونا على المعلمومة دي
> > بس ممكن اللي ما بيحب السمك يبقى ياخد حبوب اليود...لانه فيتامين اليود الموجود في السمك ضروري مش بس للمراة الحامل و الجنين ..كمان مهم و ضروري للانسان العادي*


*بس ده عمره ما هيغنى أو يكون بديل عن اكل السمك 
ميررررسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> ميرنا قال:
> 
> 
> > وماله الغباء يعنى دا حتى نعمة ​


*ههههههههههههههه تحفه يا مرنووون​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> ارووجة قال:
> 
> 
> > ولا انا  مابحب السمك ينفع قريدس ههههههههه
> ...


*هههههههههه اه ده بقى انا بعشقه .. ميرررسى ياأروووجتى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > لية يا دون دون الفضايح دي دنا حبيبتك :smil8:


*ماهو علشان حبيبتى بقول كده ماهو أصله لالالالازم ضروورى جدااااا  مهم بشده ..هاااا هتاكلى سمك ولا أوضح اكتر من كده :t30: هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ماهو علشان حبيبتى بقول كده ماهو أصله لالالالازم ضروورى جدااااا مهم بشده ..هاااا هتاكلى سمك ولا أوضح اكتر من كده :t30: هههههههههههههه​*


 هاكلة هاكلة خلاص

حكم القوي


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > هاكلة هاكلة خلاص
> ...


*شطورررررره يا فرراشتى وبتسمعى الكلام :big29:​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *شطورررررره يا فرراشتى وبتسمعى الكلام :big29:​*​



 اة ياني :36_1_4:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > اة ياني :36_1_4:[/center]


*فكرتيييييينى بذكريااات مررررريره بس برضه مش هوضح  هههههههههههه​*


----------



## فادية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا بقى بمووووووووووووووووووووووت في السمك بكل انواعه*
*وكمان الجمبري بحبببببببببببه خالص خالص *
*ميرسي يا دونا عالموضوع الرائع *
*انا ضمنت ان اولادي هيطلعو عباقرة:16:*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بصى يا فوشى لو مش بتحبى تاكلى السمك 
خلى ماما تضربهولك فى الخلاط و تعملهولك فى الببرونه 
اهو تاكلى سمك و يبقى
 تدريب عملى على الايام اللى جايه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه






اسكندرانيه و مش بتحبوا تاكلوا السمك 
ايوووووووووووووووو عليكم يا جدعااااااااااااان 
ده انتوا تلاقيكم بتاكلوه و هو نى من غير مايستوى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

يوحنا/نصر قال:


> بصى يا فوشى لو مش بتحبى تاكلى السمك
> 
> خلى ماما تضربهولك فى الخلاط و تعملهولك فى الببرونه
> اهو تاكلى سمك و يبقى
> ...


 
مين قالك اني اسكندرانية

اساسا انا سوهاجية و ليا 6 سنين بس في اليكس :hlp:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مين قالك اني اسكندرانية​
> 
> 
> اساسا انا سوهاجية و ليا 6 سنين بس في اليكس :hlp:​


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى كمان بتتلزقى فى الاسكندرانيه 
هههههههههههههههههه
الحقى يا مرمر فيه جاسوسه معانا فى المنتدى 
هى بتقول انها سوهاجيه لكن واضح انها 
مش بتقول الحقيقه هى ملامحها بتقول انها من كوالالمبور 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه













ان ما خليتك تشدى فى شعرك يا فوشى 
هاخلى مرمر تشدهولك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
يعمي مش لما يكون عندي شعر اساسا :454sr:​


----------



## ميرنا (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بصى يا رومى غمضى عنيكى وسدى انفك  واتوكلى على الله ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (15 أكتوبر 2008)

انا بموت فى السمك بس مش عارف الى هتجوزها بتحبه ولا  لا انا هعملها اختبار قبل الجواز
هههههههههه
وشكراا ليكى على المعلومه دونا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> بصى يا رومى غمضى عنيكى وسدى انفك واتوكلى على الله ​





لا انا هاسد بوقي و مناخيري و عنيا

وماليش دعوة :crazy_pil​


----------



## ميرنا (15 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا انا هاسد بوقي و مناخيري و عنيا
> 
> وماليش دعوة :crazy_pil[/center]


 
وتروحى ناطة من البلكونة على طول دى كمالتها :t30:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> وتروحى ناطة من البلكونة على طول دى كمالتها :t30:​


 عادي عادي هاطير :smil16:

مش فراشة بقى :t30:

هو احنا يهمنا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## ميرنا (15 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عارفة يختى ​


----------



## amjad-ri (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلومة  رائعة

شكرا  اخت دونا

سلام ونعمة المسيح معك  ومع الحوامل​*


----------



## viviane tarek (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*فعلا" معلومات جميلة جدا"يا دونا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2008)

> فادية قال:
> 
> 
> > *انا بقى بمووووووووووووووووووووووت في السمك بكل انواعه*
> ...


 
*أكيييييييد يا حبيبتى هيطلعوا عباقره مش ولادك 
ده زماااااااااان يوحنا عاوز يخنقنى  فراوله وجمبرى  :heat:
يا رب ميشوفش الموضوع ده كمان هههههههههههه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2008)

> يوحنا/نصر قال:
> 
> 
> > بصى يا فوشى لو مش بتحبى تاكلى السمك
> ...


هههههههههههههه
وانا اللى بقول يا رب متشوف ردى على فاديه واتاريك هنا :heat:


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2008)

> moviemaker قال:
> 
> 
> > انا بموت فى السمك بس مش عارف الى هتجوزها بتحبه ولا  لا انا هعملها اختبار قبل الجواز
> ...


*أيوه اعزمها على اكلة سمك فى الاول وشوف رد فعلها ايه ههههههه
ميرررسى لمشاركتك الجميله فى الموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2008)

> amjad-ri قال:
> 
> 
> > *معلومة  رائعة
> ...


*ميررررسى لمشاركتك يا امجد وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2008)

> viviane tarek قال:
> 
> 
> > *فعلا" معلومات جميلة جدا"يا دونا
> > ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


*ميرررسى يا قمرر لمشاركتك فى الموضوع وربنا يباركك.​*


----------

